# Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions?



## Kibbles (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Here's the situation:

When i try to open certain files (in this case, a game) it says:
"windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the items." i don't understand this because i am the admin. Is there anyway around this? I never received this when using XP as an admin and i asked a friend that uses Vista if he ever received this error, he said he hasn't.

So, once again, does anyone have any advice to get past this? please and thank you.


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Kibbles,

Have you tried right clicking the game, then select "Run as Administrator"?

NT.


----------



## Kibbles (Mar 7, 2008)

No, i havent tried that before, because i wasn't really sure what it would do, shall i try?

EDIT: I tried it running as administrator, but there wasn't any difference, i still am denied access to run the file. Anymore advice?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kibbles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's the situation:
> 
> ...




Hello. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support.

Usually when an error like this occurs the system is trying to refer to the original installation module and for some reason it cannot locate it. This usually means that the original executable installation file was either not downloaded directly to your computer itself or that you downloaded it to an external removable device of some type like a USB, DVD, external HDD, etc... and such device has been removed. Another possibility is that you obtained the module via a server you are/ were connected to. 

Could any of these conditions apply to you?

Please provide me with the name of the program in question, its version number and if applicable, a site to download it from.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.


----------



## Kibbles (Mar 7, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hello. . .
> 
> Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support.
> 
> ...


After reading your reply, i think the reason might have been that i obtained the module via a server i was connected to. Today, when i turned on my computer, i was able to finally install it. But this is the only program i had a problem with. So i question, do i still need to give you this information?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kibbles said:


> After reading your reply, i think the reason might have been that i obtained the module via a server i was connected to. Today, when i turned on my computer, i was able to finally install it. But this is the only program i had a problem with. So i question, do i still need to give you this information?


Hi Kibbles. . .

No. . . You do not have to provide any information to me whatsoever as we do live in a free and democratic society. However, should you want me to look into the reason behind this error, I will need the requested information. 

There is no guarantee as to what exactly my findings will or will not reveal. If you are content with your current system functionality, I am too.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

..


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

If you are still having issues with Admin and ownerships then try download this freeware

http://www.4shared.com/file/34485404/b76134a5/TakeOwnership.html

It creates a constant state of Ownership which means that no matter the folder you have all rights to change and delete the folder/file

Failing that you can log in as the system user

START>RUN>CMD
type

AT 22:02 /INTERACTIVE "cmd.exe"

make the 22:02 about 2 minutes ahead of what ever time it has on your computer clock
A new CMD window should open,Close the old window
Hit 
CTRL+ALT+DEL
enter processes and find EXPLORER
Hit end process and everything exxept the CMD window,the background and task manager wll dissappear

Hit new process and enter EXPLORER
everything will now load up under SYSTEM

100% rights to do what ever you want to do


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Placehold said:


> If you are still having issues with Admin and ownerships then try download this freeware. . ."




Hi Placehold - 

Thank you for your input; however, I would caution that this freeware is not guaranteed to function properly as it may not be compatible with Vista. If it is not, it may damage the Vista NT 6.x Registry.

File ownership and permission issues especially within Vista can be easily remedied via the Takeown & Icacls line commands.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I thank you for your feedback,

i have currently got Takeownership installed on my vista home premium and there has been to issues for 8 months but of course there is no guarantee that this will be the case on other systems

Always back up your system and use safemode

Thanks for your feedback jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I should also mention



> AT 22:02 /INTERACTIVE "cmd.exe"
> 
> 
> > In vista you should actually use "/schtasks.exe"
> > to change your privilgies to system


----------



## Folkemon (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi there guys...
i have the same problem, just in my case is that almost all programs won't open...
i opened total commander, internet, and...that's it...
it also gives me problems to sign in at msn...it says that i have to download the newest version, but when i do, it says that it only works on vista and xp...
i cannot open any of music players, volume control, nothing...
can someone help?
:4-dontkno
thanx...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Folkemon. . .

Please begin a new thread here in the Vista Support Forum - click on THIS link to get started, fill out a title and explain your exact situation in detail. Someone will be along to assist you.

Sorry, but this thread is 7 months old and the suggestions contained herein refer to the original poster and to his/her particular system/ system issues. Because of the reasons that I have stated, I am now closing this thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

